# Junghans Mega 1000



## DavidH

Check this thing out, Has all the whistles and bells , Radio controlled, looks good and looks well put tigether too.










Anyone want to buy a wavecepter?


----------



## rhaythorne

Looks splendid and would seem to use the same sort of display as the Ventura v-tec Alpha. Doesn't seem all that "HUGE" though









Be interesting to see an on-wrist photo.


----------



## ESL

That looks rather spiffing. I wonder what it costs over here?


----------



## DavidH

...dont think it is here yet but it is on ebay.de new for 169euro.


----------



## Roy

They look really good, I'm not sure I would give up my Ventura for one though.


----------



## rhaythorne

Roy said:


> They look really good, I'm not sure I would give up my Ventura for one though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I'm sure - I wouldn't


----------



## Roger

We have two Junghans Radio clocks in the house...superb quality and totally dependable


----------



## Roger

> Vorsprung durch Technik


or maybe Weg nach Hinten?


----------



## MarkF

Looks good to me







Who's taking the plunge and buying one so we can all have a review?


----------



## AlexR

I like that a lot,and they make some good watches,all very well put together


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AlexR said:


> I like that a lot,and they make some good watches,all very well put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


They also make nice mechanical watches














......

Jughans Meister, ETA 7001 17 Jewel Movement.










I wonder if Roy could get one?


----------



## kateshitikano

MarkF said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's taking the plunge and buying one so we can all have a review?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum kateshitikano







sorry but links to other discussion forums are against the forum guidelines.


----------



## kateshitikano

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum kateshitikano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but links to other discussion forums are against the forum guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Oops, sorry for that - I read the guidelines when I registered some time ago...

Anyway, it's a pity, because there is a review and good photos.

"Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted."

For sale I understand, but why not discussion? I thought I'd do you all a favor and point you to a review, on a nice non-commercial "Digital Watch Forum". That's what internet is all about - links. I don't quite understand this restriction. Looks like I didn't get a good start here


----------



## Roy

It's not a problem, honest









Those are the guidelines, they are the same as on many discussion forums.

I am sure that people can search for reviews if they wish.

If you mention RLT on several discussion forums then the post will be deleted, for this reason we do not allow any links. The largest watch discussion forums on the web have the same guidelines and it seems to work well for them.

I am sorry if you do not understand.


----------



## kateshitikano

Roy said:


> ....
> 
> If you mention RLT on several discussion forums then the post will be deleted, for this reason we do not allow any links. The largest watch discussion forums on the web have the same guidelines and it seems to work well for them.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Ok, I understand. If they delete you, you delete them







Tit for tat.



Roy said:


> I am sure that people can search for reviews if they wish.


Of course they can. In some weeks google will have that review in its index. Hint: don't use "review" in your search, the word is not included that posting's headline, but google only sees the headline).


----------



## kateshitikano

Forum Guidelines said:


> If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.


Now look at the the image of the post #1 - 100% commercial. It wasn't deleted. The image in post #12 is also hosted on a commercial site.

Ok, both posters are "Elite members", but I am definitely not. Nevertheless I can't live with this kind of forum policy









My main intention as a forum member (ANYwhere) is to be helpful - inevitably this sometimes includes links to watch-related sites (what else?).

Roy, I placed a hint to the "other" forum in post #15, would you please mind to remove it (can't edit that post any more) - I don't even remotely want to circumvent your forum guidelines.

Farewell!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

kateshitikano said:


> Forum Guidelines said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at the the image of the post #1 - 100% commercial. It wasn't deleted. The image in post #12 is also hosted on a commercial site.
> 
> Ok, both posters are "Elite members", but I am definitely not. Nevertheless I can't live with this kind of forum policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main intention as a forum member (ANYwhere) is to be helpful - inevitably this sometimes includes links to watch-related sites (what else?).
> 
> Roy, I placed a hint to the "other" forum in post #15, would you please mind to remove it (can't edit that post any more) - I don't even remotely want to circumvent your forum guidelines.
> 
> Farewell!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

OOPS!! fair point regarding the picture I posted in #12 therefore it should be deleated, I should have known better























Mistakes can be made Kateshitikano, don`t let this put you off


----------



## Stan

kateshitikano said:


> Forum Guidelines said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at the the image of the post #1 - 100% commercial. It wasn't deleted. The image in post #12 is also hosted on a commercial site.
> 
> Ok, both posters are "Elite members", but I am definitely not. Nevertheless I can't live with this kind of forum policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main intention as a forum member (ANYwhere) is to be helpful - inevitably this sometimes includes links to watch-related sites (what else?).
> 
> Roy, I placed a hint to the "other" forum in post #15, would you please mind to remove it (can't edit that post any more) - I don't even remotely want to circumvent your forum guidelines.
> 
> Farewell!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

It doesn't take a lot to upset some people does it?

I'm a mod, and, I will remove any link, post, whatever that contravenes forum guidelines.................. if I spot such an inclusion. Just because some infringements are missed doesn't mean that it's OK to ignore the rules that we are all aware of.

The rules are simple and not at all draconian and people make mistakes, even the mods and admin.









When you make a mistake just hold your hands up to it, it's not hard, surely?

Why argue the toss?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan, will I have to write out a 1000 lines `I have been a very naughty boy and I won`t do it again`?


----------



## Stan

Don't waste your time Mac, I'm not wasting mine any more.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Don't waste your time Mac, I'm not wasting mine any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Point taken


----------



## Stan




----------



## Roy

kateshitikano said:


> Forum Guidelines said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at the the image of the post #1 - 100% commercial. It wasn't deleted. The image in post #12 is also hosted on a commercial site.
> 
> Ok, both posters are "Elite members", but I am definitely not. Nevertheless I can't live with this kind of forum policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main intention as a forum member (ANYwhere) is to be helpful - inevitably this sometimes includes links to watch-related sites (what else?).
> 
> Roy, I placed a hint to the "other" forum in post #15, would you please mind to remove it (can't edit that post any more) - I don't even remotely want to circumvent your forum guidelines.
> 
> Farewell!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I cannot search every post, I just don't have the time.

The link was already posted by David H at the start of the thread and was deleted so there is no favoritism.

Even Timezone don't allow links, I really do not understand your problem.

You have already stated that you read the guidelines when you joined and then you start moaning about them.

Why did you not just introduce yourself with your first post ? , you already knew the guidelines.

I do not see that littering a forum with links to other forums is helping anyone.

If you are knowledgable and can help people then that is fine but sending them here there and everywhere for info that they could easily find themselves is just a waste of space.

I have seen other forums where every other post is a link to somewhere else.









This has been discussed many times and it has been decided that this is the best way for the forum to progress.


----------



## Stan

I think you have made a fair comment Roy and I know my foremost thought is for the fair minded way that this forum is "governed







" and the gentle rules in force.

We have no nasty predjudices, we don't hide an iron fist within a velvet glove, unlike some places I have visited of late.









Join in, in the spirit of the forum and the friendly atmosphere, if you don't like that philosophy..................

Be somewhere else.


----------



## kateshitikano

I couldn't find out how to unregister....

I joined a month ago.

Since then I came in from time to time to see what's going on (Quartz Corner). I got the impression that it's a very friendly and peaceful place here, but not 100% my interest because I'm a digital guy, not interested in analog watches.

Then I saw members discussing one of my favourites, someone asking for a review, another one for photos. I was happy that I could help and posted a link to a review and photos. It was deleted, I was baffled. I just didn't expect that you take the rules THAT serious.

I don't moan about that, I accept it and take the consequences, I just try to explain.

Personally, I love links. They often lead to yet unknown sites (e.g. I discovered the RLT Forums via a link). Sometimes I spend hours searching the net, so why not share the results with others and save their time? I'd appreciate that.

I don't see any point in forbidding watch-related non-commercial links. "Others do the same" has always been a feeble argument. "We agreed on" is acceptable - it's your place.

I feel sorry for the time I stole you all, and sorry for the forum space I wasted (no irony, honestly).

No hard feelings.


----------



## Stan

Agreed, no hard feelings.


----------



## ESL

kateshitikano said:


> I feel sorry for the time I stole you all, and sorry for the forum space I wasted (no irony, honestly).
> 
> No hard feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


None whatsoever









Hope you have a digicam kateshitikano, as the one thing we are all nuts about, is watches of all shapes and sizes. I'm sure we would all welcome the opportunity to see something of your own.

Incidentally, kateshitikano is an interesting forum name.

Welcome to RLT.


----------



## JonW

anyone got one of these? Id love the Ventura but its outa my league right now and this may fit the bill???


----------



## la_panza

DavidH said:


> Check this thing out, Has all the whistles and bells , Radio controlled, looks good and looks well put tigether too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy a wavecepter?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hello all, I think I must warn you all about my bad experience with this watch..

I bough it one week ago on ebay from a german retailer, it's not second hand, it has all the warranties and invoice with it...

The problem is that the watch is unable to synchronize either with DCF 77 or with any other time source, I live in Northern Italy, it's not so far from Frankfurt, the site where DCF 77 signal is sent out...

I had many other Junghans watches so far, I never had a problem of synchronization, even when I used to travel to south Italy, the signal was always received correctly...

Currently I haver two Junghans MegaSolarCeramic watches and hey keep synchronized.

The strange thing is that the watch started missing the signal when it left germany to come to me, there is a counter showing haw many days have passed since last reception.... my conclusion is that this model is pretty "deaf", quite less sensitive than the other jungans' the reason may be the stainless steel case acting as a "faraday cage" against the radio signal....

Now I will send mine back for service, I hope they can find a way to solve this problem.....

Sorry to bother you, I had to warn you 

Adolfo Melilli - Pordenone - Italy


----------



## kateshitikano

That's intersting news, so far I only heard that it cannot receive 60kHz transmitter signals (USA, Japan) because the LCD interferes with them. Mine does synchronize to DCF77 (77.5kHz), but I live about half as far away from Frankfurt than you, and there are no Alps in between.

I noticed that it synchronizes better when you

1. direct the carbon back to Frankfurt,

2. do not move it during synchronization,

3. keep it away from high-frequency interference sources like computer monitors or energy-saving lamps,

4. synchronize at night.

Anyway, if your other RC watches work under the conditions at your place, the Mega 1000 also should.

There will be a new version with better reception by October.

Please keep us informed about you case.


----------



## DavidH

Hi Adolfo

That is a bit of a dissapointment. Reminds me of the first(and last) GPS I bought. All it did was eat batteries









My casio syncs 4 times a night without fail (in UK) except when the stopowatch is running. Think about it, you dont want a correction while timing your thrusters.










'new verison' glad I didnt rush in.









edit forgot to put the pic in


----------



## ESL

> 1. direct the carbon back to Frankfurt,
> 
> 2. do not move it during synchronization,
> 
> 3. keep it away from high-frequency interference sources like computer monitors or energy-saving lamps,
> 
> 4. synchronize at night.












Way too much trouble: I thought this sort of thing was supposed to be trouble free!!

I think the good 'ol -4 and +6 is good enough for me.


----------



## DavidH

...ah! but -4 to +6 off what


----------



## ESL

Who cares? Synchronising with a bleedin' sundial has to be easier than:

1. direct the carbon back to Frankfurt,

2. do not move it during synchronization,

3. keep it away from high-frequency interference sources like computer monitors or energy-saving lamps,

4. synchronize at night.

With the possible exception of point 4.


----------



## la_panza

DavidH said:


> That is a bit of a dissapointment. Reminds me of the first(and last) GPS I bought. All it did was eat batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My casio syncs 4 times a night without fail (in UK) except when the stopowatch is running. Think about it, you dont want a correction while timing your thrusters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'new verison' glad I didnt rush in.


HI David,

Very nice thing, I see it has a lot of functions.. what appears in the pic is a sort of "cradle" under the watch... please don't tell me it can also connect to a PC and share data with it (!!!)...

Too late for me now to change my mind (and my watch), I've sent an email to WatchMyWatches, the vendor I bought it from, we'll see.....

I've been a little more lucky with GPS... I had some Garmin's (GPS II / GPS III, then the Ique 3600 integrated in a PDA), now I have a very cheap Bluetooth GPS coupled to another PDA and TomTom Navigator, substantially they always did what one could expect them to do  I never had a watch with integrated GPS nor I think I would like it...


----------



## jasonm

> what appears in the pic is a sort of "cradle" under the watch... please don't tell me it can also connect to a PC and share data with it (!!!)...


Im pretty sure thats a 'D' ring for clipping your watch to your trousers when your wrists are full of other watches........


----------



## la_panza

This is an update about the amazing story of my mega 1000.

A couple of weeks ago I wrote to WatchMyWatches, the German vendor who sold me the watch, he replied to me saying that I should return the unit to an Italian Junghans service center, but if I could not do that, i would help me anyway...

Once upon a time there was a company named "Jungnans italia".. now this company does not exist anymore...

So I searched the web for a Junghans repairing center in Italy, I could not find any,

So I searched the Junghans.de main website in Germany. there is a company in Milan reprted on thei site as the "italian reference" for Junghans.

I called this company twice, they seemed not to understand what I'm talking about (!!) they told me the right person I should speak to, was out (!!).

So I wrote to Junghans (Germany) Central Customer Support, I explained them in details that I have other junghans watches at home and all of them work correctly except the mega 1000... Despite of that, they replied after 5 days with arguments like "try to synchronize your watch outdoor, as building may disturb the reception".,.. I suspect they neither read the message entirely ...

So I replied REPEATING that if the building would disturb the signal, NO junghans watch would work in my home..... I did it one week ago, no reply so far...

this is the current status.... please mind it .. folks


----------



## Roger

Had this Junghans Mega since 1991...been superb, bit big for the wrist though.....


----------

